# Glaciares dos Andes vão derreter completamente até 2023



## Thomar (16 Jul 2008 às 22:49)

Mais uma notícia a juntar a tantas outras publicadas nos últimos tempos sobre o degelo e o flagelo do aquecimento global! 
O texto é muito curto e não explica quase nada (para variar... onde é que estão os estudos e as provas, mania da comunicação social atirar estas notícias para o ar, e depois não explicarem minimamente o que se passa )! 

_Publicação: 16-07-2008 10:27    |   Última actualização: 16-07-2008 10:27  _

*Especialistas reunidos no Peru,
 Glaciares dos Andes vão derreter completamente até 2023 * 

Especialistas em glaciares prevêem que a camada de gelo que cobre os Andes peruanos possa derreter por completo nos próximos 25 anos.
Reunidos no Peru estão sete dos mais famosos peritos em glaciares, vindos dos Estados Unidos, Canadá, Áustria e França. 
Os peritos analisaram a cordilheira e concluíram que a região vai sofrer alterações dramáticas, à semelhança do que deverá também acontecer no Chile e Argentina.

Um estudo recente realizado pela Universidade do Pacífico, no Peru, revelou que em 2025, e devido ao degelo dos glaciares, 70% dos habitantes dos Andes vão ter dificuldades de acesso a água potável. 

Noticia IN: http://sic.aeiou.pt/ (hoje)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 22:51)

Eu vi essa noticia  e fiquei a interrogar-me porque 2023 ?? e não 2020  devem tar a prever três grandes vagas de calor entre 2020 e 2023


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2008 às 23:17)

Para a mesma notícia, uma demonstração de como ela é tratada pelos diferentes mídia. 
Desta vez pela conceituada BBC versão brasileira:

*16/07/2008 – Geleiras do Peru podem sumir em 25 anos*

Cientistas dizem que as geleiras andinas estão derretendo em um ritmo tão acelerado que correm o risco de desaparecer completamente em 25 anos.
Especialistas em glaciologia se reuniram no Peru nesta semana para discutir formas de frear o derretimento das geleiras, que são uma importante fonte de água e hidroenergia para milhões de pessoas.
Um relatório recente da Universidade do Pacífico do Peru prevê que, em 2025, 70% da população andina vai ter grandes dificuldades de acesso a fontes de água limpa por causa do derretimento das geleiras.
O fenômeno também pode levar a perdas de até US$ 30 bilhões por ano. "Se quisermos salvar as geleiras, não podemos ficar sem fazer nada", diz Wilson Suarez, professor da Universidade de Montpellier, na França.
"É um processo global, a tempertaura vai aumentar", acrescenta Suarez. "Estudos têm de ser feitos e temos de nos adaptar com base nos resultados destes estudos." 

OK! Repararam na diferença, como na SIC em Portugal se diz que:
_Glaciares dos Andes *vão* derreter completamente até 2023_

e no Brasil através da BBC, eles dizem que:
_Geleiras do Peru *podem* sumir em 25 anos_

Uhmmm  Para mim existe uma pequena diferença, 10 anos!


----------



## José M. Sousa (18 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Thomar disse:


> Mais uma notícia a juntar a tantas outras publicadas nos últimos tempos sobre o degelo e o flagelo do aquecimento global!
> O texto é muito curto e não explica quase nada (para variar... onde é que estão os estudos e as provas, mania da comunicação social atirar estas notícias para o ar, e depois não explicarem minimamente o que se passa )!






Há muita literatura científica sobre isto. Uma introdução ao assunto de maneira a compreender as várias dimensões do problemas pode ser obtido lendo o livro "Seis Graus" - está muito bem documentado.
Outra sugestão é ler este capítulo de "Plan B 3.0":

http://www.earth-policy.org/Books/PB3/pb3ch3.pdf

pág. 53 "Reservoirs in the sky"


----------



## Thomar (22 Jul 2008 às 23:26)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Há muita literatura científica sobre isto.  (...)



Obrigado *José M. Sousa*! As sugestões que deste ("Outra sugestão é ler este capítulo de "Plan B 3.0":"), foram úteis. 

Eu já sabia alguma coisa sobre o assunto, mas quando abri o tópico era só mais para chamar a atenção de como a informação generalista trata dos assuntos de "aquecimento global". 

Mas muito obrigado pela ajuda na informação!


----------

